# Did you make any friends in college?



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Did you make any friends in college? I went all 4 years without making a single friend, and I went to an Ivy League college. I lived on campus and ate every meal in the dining halls all 4 years. Didn't bond with any of my roommates and rarely talked to them. I always sat alone to eat. I really tried to make some friends during my freshman year, but I wasn't able to make any. It started to affect my self-esteem. I started to wonder "Am I not intelligent enough for other people? Am I not interesting enough? Am I not good-looking enough?" Same thing in high school, actually, although I did manage to make a few friends in high school (whom I lost touch with after high school). 

My inability to make friends freshman year caused me to feel very lonely and depressed until I eventually said in the spring semester "forget it. I don't need friends. If people don't want me, I don't want them." This actually helped me feel much better, and loneliness didn't bother me much the next 3 years.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

nope


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Junior with no friends.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I only went for all of three days or something before deciding I couldn't be bothered, so no.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Made a couple, that were in a band with myself. If you have something you're passionate about it's much easier to show emotion. But like friend says, getting emotion from me is like getting blood from a rock.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been in college for almost twelve years and only sort of made one temporary friend in the ninth year.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, but they were spaced apart by years (I did 3 degrees) and I spoke to almost no one on my courses - people on other courses would sometimes approach me. I spent years without any and would eat alone and wallow in my mental problems with no one to distract me. I was involved with a group at one point through my ex but was the potted plant.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a lot of acquaintances and made one close friend. She was an international student and moved back to Bolivia after freshman year. We haven't done the greatest job of keeping in touch.

Otherwise, my best friends are all from high school


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I made a few, but I've hardly stayed in touch with them. I went to my college roommate's wedding a year and a half ago, but aside from that, I haven't talked to or seen them much in the ten-plus years since we graduated.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't had a friend in 12 years.


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

Eh I made a few good friends but I always feel like I haven't made a fraction as many as everyone else...maybe I'm just being paranoid


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes a couple, which I can say I'm still very good friends with. I consider this a triumph, as I did not know one single person when I started. I tried to make the most of the social opportunities while in college, because I had to, for me and getting over my anxieties.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I did at my old college, made a decent amount of friends as well as a lot of aquaintances. In one semester too, so it was a huge accomplishment for me. Now I'm at my new college, alone, and miserable. So far, 1 friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It depends on what you mean by "friends". 
I had friends in college, but haven't talked to one since, so no.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am the best at not making friends.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went to a community college for 2 years and I didn't make friends, but I did have acquaintances. I am planning on going to a 4 year college so maybe things will be different there.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

No friends yet  just people I talk to... in class


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

So far, not really...

Besides being "friendly" with people in extracurriculars/group projects.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I made one friend, who at the time was my only friend. 
I withdrew from that college, though, and I'm not going back... she's over 4 hours away, so now I'm friendless again. :cry


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No went for 2 years maybe a little over and dropped out. Never even talked to anyone in college.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I went to one of those little tech schools for a year or two and actually got along pretty well with the people there. I made a couple of friends I regularly hung out with. Seems like I do usually make a friend or two when I want to. It just gets on my nerves because they usually want to hang out when I want to be alone.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not in college yet, but I'm hoping that I'll make at least one friend.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i made one in my english class this semester.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i was friends with the roommate, but we kinda lost touch.
i met my ex there, we were together for 6 years but recently broke up. we still talk though.
i have one other friend i met there and we still keep in touch.

so .. i guess that's 2 friends that have actually lasted.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

yes, but it took 3 years. I still keep in touch with a couple of them every once in awhile.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I made some friends but we didn't stay in touch but I'm horrible at maintaining friendships


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm still in College, but nope.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

didn't go to college!!!,,,,,,,,,, lolololol,,,,, Thanks to my SAD!!!!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

.


----------



## college (Feb 1, 2012)

I just started college and am having the hardest time making friends. I have people who casually talk to me, but I think they can tell that I'm uncomfortable and nervous around them so they kind of keep me at a distance. Two of my high school friends will be starting college soon nearby so I'll just hang out with them I guess...I just hope they don't get tired of me invading in their new life...


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Only one. Which was basically the reason I dropped out of college in the first place, because I was socially anxious enough there as it was.


----------

